# Earth Science Fertilizer Reviews



## Nickthegrass327 (Sep 13, 2020)

Ok guys today I'll be sharing my reviews on these 3 products from Earth Science brand fertilizers. @earthscience

My lawn size is roughly 5000sq ft and I use the Earthway 2600A plus spreader. South Jersey TTTF/*** Lawn.

I started with their fast acting lime a couple months ago to get my soil ready for seeding this fall. I wanted to raise my soils PH a little because my soil test was a little low. The prills were a nice size and the bag was perfect for my size lawn. Covers 5000sq ft. Worked out perfectly according to their recommendations for my spreader. No clumps etc.

I overseeded over 3 weeks ago but before that I put down their lawn food 16-0-2. Earth Science Lawn Food Plus is different than most other lawn fertilizers in that it is designed to not only feed the grass, but also feed the beneficial microbes in the soil. The prills were a nice size and went down again perfectly and even. Unnoticed w nice green up after a few days because we had good rain also.

Next up is their organic slow release Moorganite fertilizer which I put down a couple weeks ago to add some organic matter and slow release fertilizer to my lawn to help also with the seed and new grass. 5-1-1. This bag only covers 2500sq ft but I didn't want a lot so I spread it out over the whole lawn and the prills again we're nice and spread well. There was no bad poop smell like other organic fertilizers I've used. I would say after the second day my seed really popped after using this product so again I liked it.

All in all the Earth Science products I used were new to me but I was pleasantly surprised at how well they worked for my lawn. Their spreader recommendations were right on point for my spreader which I loved because sometimes they're totally off. Below are some
Before and after pictures as well as a link to their website. Go check it out and try them for yourselves!


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

last pic..great color.


----------

